# Microsoft kauft Bethesda: Elder Scrolls und Fallout demnächst Xbox-exklusiv?



## Icetii (21. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Microsoft kauft Bethesda: Elder Scrolls und Fallout demnächst Xbox-exklusiv?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Microsoft kauft Bethesda: Elder Scrolls und Fallout demnächst Xbox-exklusiv?*


----------



## devilsreject (21. September 2020)

Das ist mal nen Knaller und spricht durchaus für Microsoft.


----------



## Limerick (21. September 2020)

WOW,  das nenne ich mal ein heftiges Erdbeben in der Branche. Damit hat Microsoft 23 (!) eigene Spieleschmieden. Konkurrent Sony hat "nur" 12. Microsoft kauft die Branche...

Morgen früh wird erstmal die Xbox vorbestellt....!  Yeah!


----------



## HandsomeLoris (21. September 2020)

Heftig! Nachdem Bethesda sich aber in der letzten Zeit nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hat, könnte eine erzwungene Kurskorrektur durch Microsoft durchaus positive Folgen zeitigen, auch wenn Pete Hines sagt, dass sie immer noch dasselbe Bethesda sind.
An grossflächige Exklusivität glaube ich dabei nicht, da Minecraft und Dungeons für alle Plattformen kamen und auch Cuphead und Ori portiert wurden. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass neue IPs exklusiv sein werden, während bestehende Sachen Multiplattform bleiben.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (21. September 2020)

Ich hoffe mal, Microsoft boxt jetzt nicht um jeden Preis, deren mp Gesinnung in tes hinein. 

Ich warte wirklich schon sehr lange auf das neue tes und ein fallout 4/76 Fiasko hält mein gamerherz nicht aus  

Unabhängig von meinen persönlichen Sorgen, ist dass aber schon ein ziemlich unfassbarer Deal. 

Gratulation in der Hinsicht an MS und wehe ihr verbockt diese starken ips


----------



## Phone (21. September 2020)

Jetzt können wir ja hoffen das wenigstens Fallout oder Skyrim mal halbwegs Bugfrei 2025 erscheint...
Wobei sie mich mit FO 4 verloren haben und so gut kann und wird das nächste FO nicht.

Viele von den 23 wurden 2018 übernommen und sind nun Helfers Helfer...von den kam nie was ordentliches ganz zu schweigen das sie bekannte Studios einfach geschlossen haben.

Für mich also ehr belanglos und umso mehr ein paar wenige unternehmen alles besitzen umso schlechter wird ALLES also würde ich mich nicht so sehr freuen...


----------



## Davki90 (21. September 2020)

Ich dachte zuerst, dass ist ein schlechter Scherz. Aber leider nicht. Das haben wir jetzt von der freien Marktwirtschaft. Ich denke, damit schiess sich Microsoft und Bethesda selber ins Bein. Bald werden wir lesen, dass Sony Take Two aufgekauft hat, oder noch schlimmer CD Project Red!!!    Kein Cyberpunk oder The Witcher mehr für den PC!    Statt dass sich die Konsolen vereinen, bekriegen sie sich immer mehr. Diese Entwicklung tut mir sehr weh. Microsoft wird immer mehr wie Disney. Alles aufkaufen was geht. Ich würde trotzdem mal abwarten, wie es sich in naher Zukunft so entwickelt.


----------



## Basileukum (21. September 2020)

Tja, das wird sich mit Sicherheit auf die Qualität der Spiele auswirken, und das nicht zum Besseren, aber es gibt mehr Casualisierung, das ist doch wunderbar.


----------



## Wuersteltier (21. September 2020)

Hoffentlich schmeißen die gleich mal Pete Hines raus, vielleicht kommt mit der Übernahme auch endlich mal frischer Wind in die Bude.


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (21. September 2020)

Jetzt müsste Microsoft noch "EA" Kaufen den "ORIGIN Play/Premium" gehört ja jetzt schon Zum "Microsoft Game Pass" für PC und X-Box


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. September 2020)

Obsidian könnte sich freuen. Sie wünschen sich doch schon seit vielen Jahren ein neues Fallout machen zu können  Vielleicht wird das ja für sie jetzt wahr.

Und ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht für uns Spieler ist, das wage ich noch nicht zu beurteilen. Da muss man erstmal die ersten Spiele abwarten.
Aber für uns PC Spieler ist es auf jeden Fall besser, dass es sich Microsoft gekrallt hat und nicht Sony, so kommen auf jeden Fall PC Versionen der Spiele.
Für Playstation Spieler wahrscheinlich ein mega tritt in die Eier, weil es jetzt sein könnte, dass Elder Scrolls, Fallout usw. nicht mehr auf der PS erscheinen.


----------



## Phone (21. September 2020)

https://twitter.com/KazHiraiCEO/status/1308040320148533255


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. September 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> https://twitter.com/KazHiraiCEO/status/1308040320148533255





Burn


----------



## battschack (21. September 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> https://twitter.com/KazHiraiCEO/status/1308040320148533255



Da scheint nen Sony fanboy enttäuscht zu sein


----------



## Celerex (21. September 2020)

battschack schrieb:


> Da scheint nen Sony fanboy enttäuscht zu sein



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazuo_Hirai


----------



## Clover81 (21. September 2020)

*hebt ihren runtergefallenen Kiefer vom Boden auf*
Das kam jetzt etwas überraschend. Ich bin mal gespannt, was das für Auswirkungen auf die Spieleverteilung hat. Ein neues Fallout von Obsidian wäre natürlich fein.


----------



## 1xok (21. September 2020)

Werden die ID-Games dann jetzt auf DX12 umgestellt? Für den Stadia-Release portiert man dann einfach wieder auf Vulkan. 

Oder bleibt MS bei Vulkan? Ich meine, die Maßnahme wäre komplett sinnlos aber MS traue ich sie trotzdem zu.


----------



## Phone (21. September 2020)

Clover81 schrieb:


> *hebt ihren runtergefallenen Kiefer vom Boden auf*
> Das kam jetzt etwas überraschend. Ich bin mal gespannt, was das für Auswirkungen auf die Spieleverteilung hat. Ein neues Fallout von Obsidian wäre natürlich fein.



Nur wenn es nicht so Ultra lahm wird wie The Outer Worlds...Das war mein Day 1 Fehlkauf ...Ich denke die haben es einfach nicht mehr drauf oder mein Anspruch an einem guten Spiel sind dezent gestiegen


----------



## Limerick (21. September 2020)

So geil:

https://twitter.com/XboxFlw/status/1308082391072878593?s=20


----------



## LOX-TT (21. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> So geil:
> 
> https://twitter.com/XboxFlw/status/1308082391072878593?s=20



dass dir das gefällt ist mir schon klar  

gefühlt lobst du doch eh in jedem Post MS 

aber ja nen Schmunzler hats hervorgerufen (auch wenn mir der Grund nicht gefällt  )


----------



## Enisra (21. September 2020)

mal schaun, vielleicht bekommt Bethesda jetzt eine Engine die nicht bei der Tür nachladen muss


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. September 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> mal schaun, vielleicht bekommt Bethesda jetzt eine Engine die nicht bei der Tür nachladen muss



Naja, Zugang zu besserer Technologie hatten sie vorher auch schon.
Immerhin gehört ihnen ja unter anderem id Software.


----------



## MrFob (21. September 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> mal schaun, vielleicht bekommt Bethesda jetzt eine Engine die nicht bei der Tür nachladen muss



Kannste vergessen. TES6 muss ja auch noch auf der Series S laufen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. September 2020)

...außerdem  ist eine Engine ja nicht einfach so austauschbar. Die Creation Engine tut halt genau das, was ein Skyrim und Co. brauchen mit Vor- und Nachteilen. Die Engine wird stetig weiterentwickelt, aber eine neue zu entwickeln oder eine existierende so weit anzupassen, dass letztendlich doch wieder die Creation Engine mit Verbesserungen dabei rauskommt - da könnten wir sicher noch paar Jahre mehr auf das nächste Elder Scrolls warten und dann haperts wahrscheinlich an anderen Stellen. Bin jetzt mit der id Software Engine nicht vertraut, behaupte aber einfach mal, dass sie nicht die Kriterien für ein Rollenspiel der Machart eines Elder Scrolls erfüllt.


----------



## Enisra (21. September 2020)

ja, ich weiß ja, dass war nur ein bisschen Bethesda roasten


----------



## Sheggo (21. September 2020)

Was für ein schwachsinniger Clickbait Titel  Warum sollte MS xbox-exklusiv publishen?


----------



## Hans222 (21. September 2020)

Ohje, das gefällt mir garnicht


----------



## valuu (21. September 2020)

GEILE NACHRICHT! Microsoft hat immerhin den Anstand, ihre "exklusiven" Spiele auch auf dem PC zu releasen, für PC Spieler daher kein Nachteil. 
Und Microsoft zeigt: Sony kann im Zweifel nicht mithalten. Microsoft spielt noch einmal eine Liga über die. Die haben genug Geld, um auch noch Rockstar Games, Ubisoft und CD Projekt Red als Packet einzukaufen...


----------



## battschack (21. September 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazuo_Hirai



Ja kenne den kerl vorher schon geguckt


----------



## OField (21. September 2020)

ich finde das wort "xbox exklusiv" irreführend, kommen nicht alle neuen xbox spiele ohnehin für windows 10?


----------



## LOX-TT (21. September 2020)

valuu schrieb:


> GEILE NACHRICHT!



Nope


----------



## MrFob (21. September 2020)

OField schrieb:


> ich finde das wort "xbox exklusiv" irreführend, kommen nicht alle neuen xbox spiele ohnehin für windows 10?



Ja, aber der Artikel erläutert es dann eigentlich recht genau, wie das jetzt zu interpretieren ist.


----------



## HeavyM (22. September 2020)

Mich als PC Spieler und Gamepass Abbonent freut es. Und vielleicht gibbet ja doch noch ein neues Quake im Quake 2 Style. Für Ms Anhänger sicher eine gute Nachricht.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (22. September 2020)

Naja, bei FF16 klatschen alle, wenn's PS-exklusiv ist. 
Ich finde es auf jedem Fall spannend. Der nächste Schritt könnte CD Project Red sein. Dann hat MS wirklich alle nennenswerten westlichen RPG-Schmieden geholt. Dass MS nun ein TES, Doom, Fallout etc. auf Playstation bringt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Zumindest kommt es sicherlich nicht zeitgleich und schon gar nicht optimiert, immerhin gilt es, den Absatz der eigenen Konsole zu fördern.


----------



## EvilReFlex (22. September 2020)

Dann auch gleich mal Todd Howard rauswerfen!


----------



## Enisra (22. September 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Naja, bei FF16 klatschen alle, wenn's PS-exklusiv ist.



wo?
wer ist alle?

Die einzigen die Jubeln bei Exklusivtiteln sind doch nur die Epicfanboys, ansonsten findet jeder Exklusivtitel Scheiße


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2020)

battschack schrieb:


> Ja kenne den kerl vorher schon geguckt



dass hinter den account natürlich nicht kaz hirai steckt, ist dir /euch schon klar, oder? 
nur um sicherzugehen. 



Enisra schrieb:


> Die einzigen die Jubeln bei Exklusivtiteln sind doch nur die Epicfanboys, ansonsten findet jeder Exklusivtitel Scheiße



soso. "jeder" also. ich finde exklusivtitel großartig, sofern sie gehobene, also sehr hohe, qualitätsansprüche erfüllen. das gilt, was mich angeht, natürlich für egal welche konsole. auf pc gibts ohnehin keine exklusivtitel - jedenfalls nicht im gemeinten sinne.


----------



## battschack (22. September 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dass hinter den account natürlich nicht kaz hirai steckt, ist dir /euch schon klar, oder?
> nur um sicherzugehen.
> 
> 
> ...



So weit habe ich nicht gedacht und auch nicht nach geforscht ging halt schon davon aus irgendwie


----------



## Gast1664961002 (22. September 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> wo?
> wer ist alle?
> 
> Die einzigen die Jubeln bei Exklusivtiteln sind doch nur die Epicfanboys, ansonsten findet jeder Exklusivtitel Scheiße



Wo? 

Wer ist jeder?


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

Man kann zu 99,9% davon ausgehen das MS die großen Reihen wie Doom, Fallout, Wolfenstein, The Elder Scrolls, The Evil Within usw künftig exklusiv auf Xbox veröffentlicht. Spencer hat im Interview ganz klar betont wie wichtig exklusiver Content für sie ist. Da kommt nichts mehr für Playstation, ausser das was bereits angekündigt war. Bei Fallout 76 usw mag das anders aussehen, aber eben nicht bei den SP Reihen.


----------



## Phone (22. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Man kann zu 99,9% davon ausgehen das MS die großen Reihen wie Doom, Fallout, Wolfenstein, The Elder Scrolls, The Evil Within usw künftig exklusiv auf Xbox veröffentlicht. Spencer hat im Interview ganz klar betont wie wichtig exklusiver Content für sie ist. Da kommt nichts mehr für Playstation, ausser das was bereits angekündigt war. Bei Fallout 76 usw mag das anders aussehen, aber eben nicht bei den SP Reihen.



https://www.pcgames.de/Bethesda-Sof...rscheinen-fuer-PS5-und-Xbox-Series-X-1355679/

Glaubst du in deiner Seifenblase das sie vor einem Monat von dem Deal noch nichts wussten? 
Große bekannte IPs werden weiterhin erscheinen... Und noch mal The Evil Within ist keine große IP...


----------



## fud1974 (22. September 2020)

OField schrieb:


> ich finde das wort "xbox exklusiv" irreführend, kommen nicht alle neuen xbox spiele ohnehin für windows 10?



Wie schon verschiedentlich erwähnt ist bei "XBox" nicht mehr alleine die Konsole gemeint, sondern die Plattform, und das inkludiert wohl den PC, WENN ich da MS
richtig interpretiere, ob sie es jemals wirklich so explizit verlautbart haben weiß ich nicht, aber alle Indizien aus der praktischen Erfahrung sprechen meiner Meinung nach dafür.

Merkt man auch wenn man die XBox App auf dem PC installiert.. was durchaus empfehlenswert ist, gerade für Gamepass User, weil besser sortiert
und die Achievements werden angezeigt, und etwas (wenn auch nur etwas) übersichtlicher kommt sie auch daher als der normale Windows 10 Store.


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

Die Spiele kommen weiterhin für Xbox Console, Xbox unter Windows, Steam und die Xcloud (Tablet, Smartphone und später PC). Damit ist die User Base riesig. MS ist da in keinster weise auf die Playstation angewiesen. Die großen Reihen werden nicht mehr für sonys Kiste erscheinen, das ist doch klar. Wer daran zwifelt hat noch nicht verstanden wie dieses Geschäft funktioniert. Bei Onlinegames wie Minecraft sieht das natürlich anders aus. Man muss sich nur die Interviews mit Spencer ansehen, dann wird einem schnell klar wo die Reise hin geht. Er hat zudem gesagt, ihm gefällt es garnicht, das manche leute denken Xbox Exclusives bzw Spiele der Xbox Game Studios  würden möglicherweise auch für andere Systeme erscheinen. Dem ist nicht so und wir reden hier schließlich über 23 Studios. Das ist mehr als Sony und Nintendo zusammen haben.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (22. September 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> wo?
> wer ist alle?
> 
> Die einzigen die Jubeln bei Exklusivtiteln sind doch nur die Epicfanboys, ansonsten findet jeder Exklusivtitel Scheiße


Der Tenor war in den Foren, wo ich war, äußerst positiv. 
Meh, ich finde nicht, dass Exklusivtitel was schlechtes sind. Sie geben einer Konsole einen gewissen Charakter. Sony hat ja auch diverse Studios gekauft. Dasselbe macht jetzt halt MS und bietet mit Hellblade, Forza, Halo, den Obsidian RPG's, Gears, Fable, Ori und jetzt halt den Bethesda- und ID-Marken noch mehr Anreize für Konsoleros, sich eine Xbox zuzulegen. Das Einzige, wo ich nachholbedarf sehe ist, dass sie unbedingt Rare neue Schaffenskraft geben müssen, dass sie Spiele wie Conker, Banjo, Kameo etc. wiederbeleben können.


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

Rare ist doch an Everwild dran, was absolut großartig aussieht und mit Sea of Thieves haben sie das erfolgreichste Spiel ihrer Geschichte abgeliefert.

Von denen erwarte ich noch so einiges, die haben was drauf.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (22. September 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> https://www.pcgames.de/Bethesda-Sof...rscheinen-fuer-PS5-und-Xbox-Series-X-1355679/
> 
> Glaubst du in deiner Seifenblase das sie vor einem Monat von dem Deal noch nichts wussten?
> Große bekannte IPs werden weiterhin erscheinen... Und noch mal The Evil Within ist keine große IP...


Da ist aber keine Rede von TES6, Fallout, den zukünftigen Doom-Titeln, Wolfenstein, Quake, Dishonoured, The Evil Within etc. drin. 
Die werden wohl nicht mehr auf PS erscheinen. MS hat mit Windows 10 eine weitere Plattform, wo sie Spiele exklusiv anbieten können. Wenn du glaubst, dass sie auf die Playstation als Plattform angewiesen sind, irrst du gewaltig. Sony ist nur ein kleiner Konkurrent für MS, der große wird Google sein und denen hat man einen großen Fisch weggeschnappt. Dass jetzt die RPG- und Shooter-Fans unter den Konsoleros wohl nicht um eine Xbox rumkommen werden, ist eine positive Begleiterscheinung.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Dass jetzt die RPG- und Shooter-Fans unter den Konsoleros wohl nicht um eine Xbox rumkommen werden, ist eine positive Begleiterscheinung.



Was soll daran positiv sein? Momentan gehn mir die MS-Fanboys schon dezent auf den Zeiger mit ihrem Schmarrn


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

Na da kannst du mal sehen... Was glaubst du wie mir die Sony fanboys die jetzt betteln das die spiele doch bitte exklusiv bleiben sollten auf den Senkel gehen? 

Wäre es umgekehrt, wir wissen doch alle wie sie sich krum buckeln würden. Nennt mich ruhig ein Arsch, aber ich finde einfach das geschieht sony und der playstation, aber vor allem den Fanboy trollen ganz recht, was da gerade ab geht. Die Xbox ist nämlich viel besser als manch einer sie immer da stehen lassen will. Mit diesem Portfolio gibts kein drumherum um Xbox. Egal natürlich ob auf PC, Konsole oder der Cloud. Das haben sie schon recht clever gemacht muss man sagen.


----------



## Phone (22. September 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Da ist aber keine Rede von TES6, Fallout, den zukünftigen Doom-Titeln, Wolfenstein, Quake, Dishonoured, The Evil Within etc. drin.
> Die werden wohl nicht mehr auf PS erscheinen. MS hat mit Windows 10 eine weitere Plattform, wo sie Spiele exklusiv anbieten können. Wenn du glaubst, dass sie auf die Playstation als Plattform angewiesen sind, irrst du gewaltig. Sony ist nur ein kleiner Konkurrent für MS, der große wird Google sein und denen hat man einen großen Fisch weggeschnappt. Dass jetzt die RPG- und Shooter-Fans unter den Konsoleros wohl nicht um eine Xbox rumkommen werden, ist eine positive Begleiterscheinung.



Ahh Google... Die sind nicht mal an Nintendo dran...
MS hat schon immer zu kämpfen gehabt gegen Sony und das wird mit 3 weiteren IPs sich nicht ändern. 
Wann und wie TES wird weiß niemand.. Starfield... Keiner hat nen Plan... Nächste FO? Höhö
Warum wird the Evil within immer als große IP aufgezählt? Kann nix und wenn du 10 man nach nem Horror Game fragst sagen eh alle DeadSpace xD


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2020)

Ich seh momentan nur einen der diesbezüglich rumtrollt


----------



## Phone (22. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Na da kannst du mal sehen... Was glaubst du wie mir die Sony fanboys die jetzt betteln das die spiele doch bitte exklusiv bleiben sollten auf den Senkel gehen?
> 
> Wäre es umgekehrt, wir wissen doch alle wie sie sich krum buckeln würden. Nennt mich ruhig ein Arsch, aber ich finde einfach das geschieht sony und der playstation, aber vor allem den Fanboy trollen ganz recht, was da gerade ab geht. Die Xbox ist nämlich viel besser als manch einer sie immer da stehen lassen will. Mit diesem Portfolio gibts kein drumherum um Xbox. Egal natürlich ob auf PC, Konsole oder der Cloud. Das haben sie schon recht clever gemacht muss man sagen.



Keine Sorge... Da geht einiges drumherum.. Und grade du solltest nicht davon reden wie dir Fanboys auf den Zeiger gehen... Von dir gibt es nen Bild im Duden neben dem Begriff "Fanboy"


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. September 2020)

Mich nervt es ja langsam doch, wenn Fanboys andere als Fanboys bezeichnen. Was soll denn das? Wenn man für etwas eine Leidenschaft hat, ist das doch schön, aber warum hackt man dann auf Leuten oder deren Präferenzen rum, die diese Leidenschaft für eine andere Sachen haben, die absolut ähnlich ist?

Ich bin da ja sonst nicht so, aber da mittlerweile jeder Thread zum Thema PlayStation bzw. Xbox davon gekapert wurde, ist bei mir jetzt doch mal die Ignore-Funktion aktiv und das will schon echt was heißen. 

Und das im PC-Games-Forum.


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2020)

Fanboys sind für mich dann welche, wenn sie Scheuklappen haben und für die anderen 0 Verständnis. Sprich wenn ein X-Boxler meint die PS ist Schrott und unnütz oder ähnliches. Oder bei Spielen wenn man etwas ohne substantielle Kritik zu üben verreißt oder etwas in den Himmel lobt und die negativen/problematischen Seiten nicht sehen will.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (22. September 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Was soll daran positiv sein? Momentan gehn mir die MS-Fanboys schon dezent auf den Zeiger mit ihrem Schmarrn


Für MS ist es positiv. Bitte genau lesen. 
Btw: mich als MS-Fanboy zu bezeichnen, ist schon recht witzig. Aber ja, momentan finde ich die Xbox interessanter als die PS5. Da kommen wirklich starke Games raus, während mich rein gar nichts bei der PS5 reizt. Zu Miles Morales hab ich null Bezug, Demon's Souls hab ich auf PS3 gezockt (btw mit Dark Souls 2 das schwächste der Souls-Spiele) und FF k9mmt erst irgendwann mal raus.  Horizon kommt auch für ps4... Irgendwann werde ich mir alleine schon, da meine ps4 diverse Alterserscheinungen hat, eine PS5 kaufen. Hoffentlich gibt's dann ein schlichteres, kleineres Modell. 
TES 6 ist neben Hellblade, Forza, Halo, Gears 5 und Fable schon ein Kaufargument. Mal abwarten, ob es bei dem Deal bleibt. Vielleicht kauft man sich ja noch CD Project Red  und macht Elden Ring MS-Exklusiv


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2020)

Ich denke Bethesda liefert für alle Plattformen weiterhin. Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte, daß in einigen Fällen eine gewisse Zeitexklusivität für die XBOX/PC-Sparte eingehalten wird und diese Titel dann erst 1-2 Jahre später auf die PS gelangen. Aber sie werden sich sicher nicht die Playstationkunden entgehen lassen.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2020)

Ich hab nicht dich expliziet als einen bezeichnet sondern ganz allgemein geschrieben dass mir diese Leute auf den Keks gehen. 



> Vielleicht kauft man sich ja noch From Software und CD Project Red



Na darauf können sie sich was einbilden  soll man jetzt ihnen Respekt zollen, weil sie gerne den Geldbeutel öffnen? Müsste mir einfallen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. September 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Für MS ist es positiv. Bitte genau lesen.
> Btw: mich als MS-Fanboy zu bezeichnen, ist schon recht witzig.



Na, da finde ich dich jetzt aber auch nicht so wild. 

Ich glaube, bei CD projekt red wäre so eine Meldung vielleicht sogar etwas heißer. Bethesda hängt Fallout 76 etwas hinterher und beim letzten Wolfenstein hatte ich auch nicht den Eindruck, dass das besonders gut ankam. 
TES 6 könnte da natürlich wieder deutlich heftiger einschlagen. 
Ich mochte das letzte  Dishonored und Evil Within, aber auch da habe ich das rein subjektive Gefühl, dass das nicht gerade „starke“ IPs sind, auf die alle warten. Das sind dann doch eher TES und Fallout.

TESO wird auch weiter für die PlayStation liefern. Alles andere wäre Hohn.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (22. September 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Na, da finde ich dich jetzt aber auch nicht so wild.
> 
> Ich glaube, bei CD projekt red wäre so eine Meldung vielleicht sogar etwas heißer. Bethesda hängt Fallout 76 etwas hinterher und beim letzten Wolfenstein hatte ich auch nicht den Eindruck, dass das besonders gut ankam.
> TES 6 könnte da natürlich wieder deutlich heftiger einschlagen.
> ...


Wenn denn, bin ich Nintendo-Fan  
CD-Project Red hat mit den letzten Projekten Umsatzeinbußen verzeichnet. Sowohl Gwent als auch Thronebreaker liefen nicht wie gewohnt. Sollte im Herbst Cyberpunk 2077 nicht so einschlagen, wie man das sich erhofft, wäre eine Übernahme nicht unwahrscheinlich. MS ist da deutlich liquider als Sony. 
Ich finde die Entwicklung sehr spannend. 
Wolfenstein, Quake und Doom sind Kultmarken in Sachen Shooter. Da kann man schon was damit anfangen. 
Ob TES Online zukünftige Erweiterungen bekommt? Das wird sich zeigen. Ich denke aber schon, da ja MS daran verdient und TESO wohl kaum als Systemseller dient.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. September 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Was soll daran positiv sein? Momentan gehn mir die MS-Fanboys schon dezent auf den Zeiger mit ihrem Schmarrn


Sprach der PS Fanboi ...

Auf jeden Fall ist es albern Exclusives für seine Platform als gut zu betrachtenund bei der Gegenseite es zu verteufeln.

Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, einfach von der anderen Seite mit den selben Steinen zu schmeißen macht die Handlung nicht besser !


Ich bin gespannt was passiert, vielleicht hat MS jetzt auch nur den Hebel um Crossplay wirklich durchzusetzen ? 
Grundsätzlich hatten sie sich ja gegen Exclusives ausgesprochen und Sony ertastet ja auch den PC als Wachtumsmarkt.

Einfach mal die Füsse stillhalten, provokante Newstitel ignorieren und schauen was da passiert.


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

Wieso sollte The Elder Scrolls und Fallout weiterhin für die Playstation kommen. Das wird bei Doom und Wolfenstein genauso wenig sinn machen. Dann kann MS ja gleich sämtliche eigene Reiehna alle Plattformen bringen. Wird nicht passieren...

Das es manchen so schwer fällt sich daran zu gwönhnen das sich sony und MS un einem wettkampf um exklusiven Content befinden wundert mich schon etwas. Anders sieht das natürlich bei bereits angelündigten Titeln aus und auch bei GaaS Games.

Vielleicht bringt sony aber künftig alles day one auch für Xbox und Windows (tun sie teils ja eh schon). Dann ließe MS möglicherweise etwas mit sich reden....


----------



## DarkSamus666 (22. September 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht dich expliziet als einen bezeichnet sondern ganz allgemein geschrieben dass mir diese Leute auf den Keks gehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Na darauf können sie sich was einbilden  soll man jetzt ihnen Respekt zollen, weil sie gerne den Geldbeutel öffnen? Müsste mir einfallen.


Naja, du hast es halt als Antwort auf mein Statement geschrieben
Den Geldbeutel öffnet auch Sony gerne. Insomniac wurde doch gerade letztes Jahr gekauft. Auch Suckerpunch und Naughty Dog sind keine von Sony gegründwten Studios. Sony öffnet den Geldbeutel auch gerne für Exklusivdeals, gerade eben mit Square Enix. That's Business!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. September 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt was passiert, vielleicht hat MS jetzt auch nur den Hebel um Crossplay wirklich durchzusetzen ?



Na das wäre doch was Gutes, obwohl meine RL-Freunde in TESO mittlerweile von der Xbox zum PC gewechselt sind, wo ich seit der Beta spiele. Kommt also zumindest da schon zu spät.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Sprach der PS Fanboi ...



ja darum hab ich auch zusätzlich zu den PlayStation Systemen ein NES, SNES, N64, Cube, Wii, WiiU, Switch, Dreamcast, Ur-Xbox, 360 und One sowie nen PC hier bei mir stehen auf , weil ich ja so ein PS-Fanboy bin   


wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man ... weißte wohl selbst oder?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. September 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Na das wäre doch was Gutes, obwohl meine RL-Freunde in TESO mittlerweile von der Xbox zum PC gewechselt sind, wo ich seit der Beta spiele. Kommt also zumindest da schon zu spät.


MS hatte das ja wohl mal Sony Titelunabhängig vorgeschlagen und Sony wollte nicht.
Bei Starfield könnte es ja rechtzeitig kommen. 

Ich bin ohnehin der Meinung das längerfristig die Konsolen eh nur kompakte kostengünstige Spielspezialisierte PCs sind und der Markt zumindest längerfristig immer weiter zusammenwachsen wird.
Ich erwarte von Seiten MS das die ihre Strategie (die auf dem Papier zumindest genau so klingt) beibehalten bzw. weiter ausbauen.
Sony wird da entweder mitziehen (durch Exclusive Aufweichung a la Horizon) oder sich dagegen stemmen und mMn längerfristig verlieren.

Die Zeit wird es zeigen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. September 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ja darum hab ich auch zusätzlich zu den PlayStation Systemen ein NES, SNES, N64, Cube, Wii, WiiU, Switch, Dreamcast, Ur-Xbox, 360 und One sowie nen PC hier bei mir stehen auf , weil ich ja so ein PS-Fanboy bin
> 
> 
> wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man ... weißte wohl selbst oder?


Klar ... auf den LOX-TT eindreschen ! 

Dafür das Du so "Multikulti tolerant" bist, benimmst Du dich aber nicht so. 

Du mußt den Post übrigens auch zuende lesen, da steht noch mehr !

Ich habe meinen Post nur dem Newskonzept angeglichen, direkt mit der Empörungsnote gestartet.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (22. September 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Ahh Google... Die sind nicht mal an Nintendo dran...
> MS hat schon immer zu kämpfen gehabt gegen Sony und das wird mit 3 weiteren IPs sich nicht ändern.
> Wann und wie TES wird weiß niemand.. Starfield... Keiner hat nen Plan... Nächste FO? Höhö
> Warum wird the Evil within immer als große IP aufgezählt? Kann nix und wenn du 10 man nach nem Horror Game fragst sagen eh alle DeadSpace xD


Also was den Gewinn anbelangt, ist SCE weit hinter Xbox und Nintendo zurück. Den Vergleich Sony/MS als Gesamtunternehmen muss man ja nicht erst machen. Für die Gaming-Sparte ist die Xbox nur ein Teilbereich. Mehr Umsatz macht man auf PC. Sony hat nur die Playstation und probiert jetzt zögerlich, ihre alten Games auf dem PC anzubieten. 
Die Xbox one war nicht erfolgreich, da Microsoft katastrophale Marketingentscheidungen getroffen hat und sony einfach nur das Gegenteil sagen musste, um die Lorbeeren zu kassieren. 
Nun sieht das etwas anders aus. Sony musste schon mal den Preis anpassen, jetzt kommen einige belie te Franchises wohl nicht für Playstation. 
Das heißt: Sony wird schauen müssen, dass sich ein Disaster wie bei der PS3 nicht wiederholen wird.


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Sony musste schon mal den Preis anpassen.



aha? und das weißt du woher? 
nur weil irgendein dahergelaufener insider das mal behauptet hat? 



> Das heißt: Sony wird schauen müssen, dass sich ein Disaster wie bei der PS3 nicht wiederholen wird.



mal langsam mit den jungen pferden: jetzt gleich den abgesang auf sony anzustimmen, ist dann doch ein wenig verfrüht.
der bethesda-deal könnte auf lange sicht auswirkungen haben, seh ich auch so, wie auch schon des öfteren gesagt. vorerst wird er vermutlich gar nix ändern. 

ganz allgemein wird man sehen, wie die berühmte masse den game pass annimmt, und wie sich das dann auf die konsolenverkäufe auswirkt. ich wage da ehrlich gesagt keine prognose. und auch wie sich hardwarepreise auswirken werden, wobei das natürlich nur schwer zu trennen ist, ist dieses mal äußerst schwer zu beurteilen: ist die xbsx bspw wirklich ein guter deal, wenn ich eine ungleich leistungsfähigere ps5 digital für gerade mal 100 euro mehr bekomme? ich meine fast nein. etc. pp. mir noch zu viele unbekannte in der rechnung. zum launch werden beide gut weggehen. entscheidend sind die monate und jahre danach.


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Das heißt: Sony wird schauen müssen, dass sich ein Disaster wie bei der PS3 nicht wiederholen wird.




Sollte das eintreten wäre sony nach eigenem bekunden sogar raus aus dem Gamingbusiness. Die Entwiklcung der PS4 stand laut sony lange auf der Kippe. MIt der PS3 hat man die Markführerschaft an Nintendo abgegeben und auch MS hat in der Gen mit der Xbox 360 besser verdient als sony. Sämtliche Third party Games sahen auf der Xbox besser aus, obwohl sie wesentlich günstiger war. Das Gaminggeschäft von Sony ist demnach relativ fragil. Entweder man ist erfolgreich oder man stampft es ein. So klang das in dem Interview von vor ca. 14 Tagen


----------



## McDrake (22. September 2020)

Die PS3 war theoretisch seht potent, was man bei den Exklusiv-Games sah. Aber die Architektur war "gewöhnungsbedürftig",  will heissen, dass es (zu) viel Aufwand machte, Games zu portieren. Darum wurde die PS4 auch wieder "normal" gefertigt.

Und die PS4 hat sich ja jetzt nicht sooo schlecht geschlagen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gobfried (22. September 2020)

Da ich mir beide Konsolen vorbestellt hab', ist's mir eigentlich egal. 
Momentan ist die Playstation Pro bei mir Exclusives/VR Konsole, die X Box One X, die Multiplattformkonsole. 
Wird wohl auch bei der nächsten Generation so bleiben, vor allem da der Game Pass jetzt noch attraktiver wird und ich den Elite Controller weiterhin mit der Series X nutzen kann.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (22. September 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aha? und das weißt du woher?
> nur weil irgendein dahergelaufener insider das mal behauptet hat?
> 
> 
> ...


Ich meine bei der PS3, wo Sony den Preis gehörig Nach unten korrigieren musste. 
Natürlich wird das nicht mehr stattfinden, aber es schien doch so, dass Sonynicht mit dem Preis von MS gerechnet hat. Somit wird es vermutlich bei den Konsolenverkäufen bei Sony eher Verlust als Gewinn bedeuten. Das war bei der PS3 trotz guter Verkaufszahlen etwas, was SCE jahrelang keinen Gewinn eingebracht hat, während Nintendo zu der Zeit die höchsten Gewinne aller Zeiten verbuchte. 
Da hat auch die Presse damit gerechnet, dass Sony's PS3 zum Selbstläufer wird.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (22. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Sollte das eintreten wäre sony nach eigenem bekunden sogar raus aus dem Gamingbusiness. Die Entwiklcung der PS4 stand laut sony lange auf der Kippe. MIt der PS3 hat man die Markführerschaft an Nintendo abgegeben und auch MS hat in der Gen mit der Xbox 360 besser verdient als sony. Sämtliche Third party Games sahen auf der Xbox besser aus, obwohl sie wesentlich günstiger war. Das Gaminggeschäft von Sony ist demnach relativ fragil. Entweder man ist erfolgreich oder man stampft es ein. So klang das in dem Interview von vor ca. 14 Tagen


Ne, bei Sony zur PS3-Zeit kommt dazu, dass die PSP ein totaler Flop war. Das sieht man heute an den Verkaufszahlen nicht mehr, aber die Konsole wurde schon im ersten Jahr nach Release um einen Spott angeboten. Ich hab die PSP glaub ich für 120€ gekauft. Mit Spielen. 
Deswegen wurde die Vita von Sony auch fallengelassen wie ne heiße Kartoffel. 
Es kann aber durchaus sein, dass sich der Marktanteil zugunsten von MS etwas verschiebt.


----------



## McDrake (22. September 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Ich meine bei der PS3, wo Sony den Preis gehörig Nach unten korrigieren musste.
> Natürlich wird das nicht mehr stattfinden, aber es schien doch so, dass Sonynicht mit dem Preis von MS gerechnet hat. Somit wird es vermutlich bei den Konsolenverkäufen bei Sony eher Verlust als Gewinn bedeuten. Das war bei der PS3 trotz guter Verkaufszahlen etwas, was SCE jahrelang keinen Gewinn eingebracht hat, während Nintendo zu der Zeit die höchsten Gewinne aller Zeiten verbuchte.
> Da hat auch die Presse damit gerechnet, dass Sony's PS3 zum Selbstläufer wird.



Die "erste" PS3 war halt auch mit sehr viel "Schnickschnack" drin auf dem Markt:
Komplet abwärtskompatibel (eigenen Chip). Lag aber wieder an der speziellen Architektur, wie ich oben schon schrob.
Man hat was gewagt, verloren und was draus gelernt.


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Ich meine bei der PS3, wo Sony den Preis gehörig Nach unten korrigieren musste.



aso. das ist was anderes.
ja, offenbar litt sony nach den höchst erfolgreichen vorgängern, also ps (1) und ps2, unter einem gewaltigen arroganz-anfall, und meinte, jeden preis aufrufen zu können.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (22. September 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aso. das ist was anderes.
> ja, offenbar litt sony nach den höchst erfolgreichen vorgängern, also ps (1) und ps2, unter einem gewaltigen arroganz-anfall, und meinte, jeden preis aufrufen zu können.


Die Frage ist jetzt halt: was kostet die PS5 Sony und mit welchem Preis haben sie gerechnet. Dem Spieler ist alles, was nicht deutlich bemerkbar ist egal und ob ich auf 1440p pder in 4k zocke, fällt 90% nicht auf, schon gar nicht auf nem 50" Fernseher. Auch, wenn ein Spiel statt 120 "nur" 60fps hat, ist nicht entscheidend. 
300€ sind ein starker Preis, der noch günstiger als der der Switch ist, naja, zumindest noch. 
Selbst ich bin mitlerweile schwer am überlegen...


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich wird das nicht mehr stattfinden, aber es schien doch so, dass Sonynicht mit dem Preis von MS gerechnet hat.



den punkt hab ich eben übersehen.
nee, das glaub ich nicht. die 499 für die x waren der erwartete preis. und mit mehr hatte sony, behaupte ich, auch nicht für seine ps5 kalkuliert.
davon darf man wohl mit einiger sicherheit ausgehen. eben diese 499 sind imo nach wie vor das maximale, was man für eine spielkonsole aufrufen darf.

was das andere angeht: wir werden sehen. 
die xss für 299 und game pass ist ein ohne frage ein guter deal. ob käufer einer next-gen-konsole den aber so wollen, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.
und - wie bereits gesagt - für "nur" (ist natürlich relativ) 100 euro mehr bekommt man die ebenfalls disc-lose ps5, die ungleich mehr power hat.
die xss ist selbst für die 299 eigentlich überteuert, wie ebenfalls schon des öfteren geschrieben. man stelle sich vor, ms hätte auch eine x-variante ohne lw für 399 im angebot - dann wäre die s imo beinahe obsolet. 

wir werden sehen, was der masse so alles egal ist. 4k-glotzen sind eigentlich auch für viele überflüssig. trotzdem sind sie inzwischen standard bei neukauf.


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

Gibt eher Berichte das MS bei der Series S am meisten drauf zahlt. Man darf nicht ausser acht lassen, das in der Series S eine stärkere CPU arbeitet als in der PS5. Die GPU größen zwischen Series S und PS5 liegen auch garnicht soweit auseinander mit 20 vs 36 CUs, auch wenn die PS5 wesentlich höher taktet. Vorne weg dann die Series X mit ihren 52 CUs. Preislich ist das schon alles ganz gut verteilt. Zu teuer finde ich lediglich die PS5 mit Laufwerk für 499€. Das ist nicht gerechtfertigt nur wegen des Laufwerks. 449€ wären da das maximum gewesen finde ich.


----------



## Phone (22. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Gibt eher Berichte das MS bei der Series S am meisten drauf zahlt. Man darf nicht ausser acht lassen, das in der Series S eine stärkere CPU arbeitet als in der PS5. Die GPU größen zwischen Series S und PS5 liegen auch garnicht soweit auseinander mit 20 vs 36 CUs, auch wenn die PS5 wesentlich höher taktet. Vorne weg dann die Series X mit ihren 52 CUs. Preislich ist das schon alles ganz gut verteilt. Zu teuer finde ich lediglich die PS5 mit Laufwerk für 499€. Das ist nicht gerechtfertigt nur wegen des Laufwerks. 449€ wären da das maximum gewesen finde ich.



Jetzt hab ich es...Microsoft hat doch letzte Woche ihr Datacenter aus dem Meer gehoben um es zu reinigen...Kann es sein das du da rausgekrabbelt bist?


----------



## Solace (22. September 2020)

Diese Übernahme wird wohl die grösste Überraschung des gaming Jahres 2020 sein. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das dies noch zu toppen ist.

Es war zwar klar das Zenimax / Bethesda gewisse Probleme hatte (magere Verkaufszahlen bei Dishonored 2 und Prey, das komplett am anvisierten Ziehlpublikum vorbei entwickelte Fallout 76), aber trotzdem hat dies wohl niemand erwartet. Scheint so als ob Bethesda die Kohle die sie mit Skyrim gemacht haben, in fast einem Jahrzehnt verpulvert haben.
Man kann da auch durchaus hinein interpretieren, das Bethesda nicht glaubt mit Starfield das Steuer noch herumreissen zu können oder mit der Entwicklung zu weit hinterher hinkt um dies noch rechtzeitig zu schaffen.

*Für mich ist's schwer dies als eine positive Entwicklung zu sehen.* Dies nicht wegen Xbox vs Playstation oder Exklusivtitel - dies sind vernachlässigbare Nebenschauplätze. Das Problem ist was MS mit Ihren Studios macht.
Wir alle wissen was aus den letzten Dutzend "commitments for PC gaming" von MS geworden ist. Wir alle wissen was mit Lionhead / Ensemble Studios geschehen ist - und dies waren Ihre Vorzeige Entwickler.
Sieht man sich die gesammelten Titel der Xbox Game Studios der letzten 10 Jahre an, wird's nicht besser. Da ist ein riesiger Haufen an Schrott, gespickt mit ein paar guten Titeln und noch weniger Perlen.

Das Potenzial für tolle Titel von Obsidian, inXile oder Bethesda / Arkane / ID unter MS ist gross. Genauso gross ist aber auch das Risiko das einige oder gar alle nach 2-3 Games auf der langen Liste von geschlossenen / zusammengelegte MS Studios enden...


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2020)

Bezweifle auch, daß diese Übernahme dieses Jahr noch getoppt werden könnte. Maximal noch falls Sony sich CDP schnappen würde. Oder jemand würde sich EA krallen.

Beide Wahrscheinlichkeiten tendieren aber selbst mittelfristig geschweige noch 2020 gen 0.

Ob die Übernahme aber positiv ist bleibt noch abzuwarten. Meistens heißt so eine Übernahme mehr Druck auf die Entwickler auch was Releasedauer/-zeitpunkte betrifft, Personalentlassungen, Kosteneinsparungen usw. Eher die dunklen Seiten einer solchen Übernahme.


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

@phone

Aber nur wenn du von dem Satelliten stammst den Azure gerade zur Befeuerung der Azure Cloud ins all geschossen hat...


----------



## Limerick (22. September 2020)

@Solace

Völlig übertrieben. Dead Szenario was du beschreibst ist ewig her. Seitdem spencer am Rüder ist wachsen sämtliche Studios der Xbox Game Studios sehr gesund und stetig an. Studios können immer mal auch einen ungünstigen Weg gehen. Sony hat bspw gerade erst das VR Studio in London geschlossen. Die haben auch psygnosis damals ruiniert und noch andere Studios. Soll man daraus jetzt schließen, wir alle wissen doch was Sony mit ihren Studios macht? MS ist nunmal finanziell so aufgestellt, dass es die eigenen Studios weiter treiben kann als Sony es jemals könnte und von Branchen Insidern hört man nur gute im Zusammenhang wie MS mit den Studios um geht und welche kreative Freiheit denen geboten wird. Von der Kohle mal ganz zu schweigen. Mal ehrlich das Bild des Schreckens was du da zeichnen willst klingt leider eher nach dem typischen Sony Fanboy getrolle. Nix für ungut...


----------



## schokoeis (22. September 2020)

Realistisch gesehn wäre MS doof wenn sie die Spiele nicht zumindest zeitexclusiv veröffentlichen würden. Sony ist da auch nicht besser z.B. mit Rockstar RDO & GTAO mit den dämlichen zeitexclusiven Inhalten. Leider bleiben wir dabei auf der Strecke. Oder, was allerdings unwahrscheinlich ist, MS beweist Größe und verzichtet auf die Spalterei. Man wird ja noch träumen dürfen 

Edit: Das Sony sich CDPR holt ist meine absolute Horrorvorstellung


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2020)

Solace schrieb:
			
		

> Wir alle wissen was mit Lionhead / Ensemble Studios geschehen ist - und dies waren Ihre Vorzeige Entwickler.



nun ja, lionhead hat vor der übernahme gerade mal einen einzigen titel auf den weg gebracht. und black & white war ein typischer molyneux: viel versprochen - wenig dahinter. wie der völlig lächerliche metascore von 90 zustande kommt, würde mich wirklich mal interessieren. haben sich wohl einige redaktionen blenden lassen.  
ensemble war auf rts spezialisiert, also ein genre, das nur um die jahrtausendwende so wirklich populär war. 
bei rare, auch wenn nicht von dir genannt, würde ich zustimmen: der ehemalige edel-entwickler wurde tatsächlich sauber gegen die wand gefahren. keine ahnung, was sich ms dabei gedacht hat. sea of thieves scheint ja immerhin ganz gut zu laufen. mit dem rare von damals hat das studio aber wohl nix mehr zu tun.
nehmen wir noch digital anvil dazu: das studio war von beginn an dem untergang geweiht. durch die bank alle titel waren völlig überambitioniert (für die damalige zeit). chris roberts halt. 

vor allem aber ist das alles nun wirklich ewigkeiten her, der markt sah völlig anders aus. aus fehlern kann man lernen. man wird sehen, wie es mit den ganzen neuen studios, die sich ms einverleibt hat (und dabei wirds ja mutmaßlich nicht bleiben) weitergeht. wird ja noch ne ganze weile dauern, bis die ersten wirklich unter der ägide des neuen eigners entstandenen titel erscheinen werden. zumal bethesda, du sagst es ja selbst, in den letzten jahren zumindest gefühlt immer mehr abgebaut hat. tes 5 ist bald 10 jahre her, fallout 4 (das schon deutliche alterserscheinungen aufwies) um die 5. prey, dishonored und wolfenstein waren zumindest mal keine (verkaufs-) hits, was vermutlich eher noch untertrieben ist.


----------



## Solace (23. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Solace
> 
> Mal ehrlich das Bild des Schreckens was du da zeichnen willst klingt leider eher nach dem typischen Sony Fanboy getrolle. Nix für ungut...



Muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen. Die aktuellsten Konsolen die ich besitze sind die PS2 und die Xbox 360 mit jeweils ca. je 10 Spielen dafür. Die Fanboy-Nummer zieht nich.


----------



## matrixfehler (23. September 2020)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Edit: Das Sony sich CDPR holt ist meine absolute Horrorvorstellung



Ich glaube irgendwie nicht, dass die Leute bei CDPR so etwas mitmachen würden,
da das normale Geschäftsmodell von CDPR eher völlig dem entgegengesetzt ist, was Microsoft oder der Rest
der Welt normalerweise tun.

Btw: Ich bin, was diese Übernahme angeht, mal vorsichtig optimistisch.
Microsoft hat, was das Gaming angeht, in den letzten Jahren einige krasse Kurswechsel gemacht, was sie schon fast sympathisch werden lassen
könnte.

Ich glaube, bei Microsoft kapiert man so langsam, wie man Spieler glücklich macht. 
Dass ich als PCler theoretisch jederzeit Xbox-Titel zocken kann, ist eigentlich eine coole Sache (wenn ich es denn wollen würde).


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2020)

Wenn CDP aus irgendwelchen Gründen in finanzielle Schieflage geraten  würde (schlechte Verkaufszahlen, ungeplante Kosten, zu lange Entwicklung) geht so etwas schneller wie man glaubt. 

Und egal ob man will oder auch nicht kann so etwas dann die Rettung sein (nicht daß ich bei CDP aktuell dies befürchte).

Mal schauen wie es mit dem Erfolg von CP aussieht. Noch 2 Monate..,


----------



## Cybnotic (23. September 2020)

Entwickler sollten wenn Möglich Unabhängig bleiben .
Und  nur wenn Notwendig Gewinnbeteidigungen anbieten.  Aber alles Operative und sonstige bleibt  in deren Verfügung bzw.  Endscheidungen .


----------



## Cybnotic (23. September 2020)

Wirtschaftlich macht das aber nur Sinn, wenn man Starfield  den zig  Millionen  Spieler auf der PS Plattform nicht vorenthalten will.
MfG


----------



## DarkSamus666 (23. September 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Wirtschaftlich macht das aber nur Sinn, wenn man Starfield  den zig  Millionen  Spieler auf der PS Plattform nicht vorenthalten will.
> MfG


Wieso sollte MS darauf angewiesen sein? Es gibt neben der Xbox noch die zig Millionen PC-Spieler. Sony ist bei der Veröffentlichung ihrer Spiele auch nicht von den zig Millionen Spielern anderer Plattformen abhängig, dass diese sich wirtschaftlich rechnen. 
Die kommenden Spiele, die nicht demnächst für PS5 erscheinen und nicht schon millionen Spieler auf PSN haben, werden höchstwahrscheinlich nicht auf Playstation erscheinen, sowie The Last of Us etc auch nicht auf der Xbox erhältlich ist.


Cybnotic schrieb:


> Entwickler sollten wenn Möglich Unabhängig bleiben .
> Und  nur wenn Notwendig Gewinnbeteidigungen anbieten.  Aber alles Operative und sonstige bleibt  in deren Verfügung bzw.  Endscheidungen .


Sorry, aber da muss ich schon etwas schmunzeln 
MS kauft für 7,5 Mrd. Zenimax. Die damit gekauften Studios sollen aber unabhängig von Microsoft bleiben, also auch selbst auf den ihnen beliebigen Plattformen publishen und nur geringfügig Gewinne abgeben müssen... Wahrscheinlich sollten sie dann noch entscheiden dürfen, exklusiv für die Konkurrenz zu entwickeln 
Klingt logisch


----------



## DarkSamus666 (23. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn CDP aus irgendwelchen Gründen in finanzielle Schieflage geraten  würde (schlechte Verkaufszahlen, ungeplante Kosten, zu lange Entwicklung) geht so etwas schneller wie man glaubt.
> 
> Und egal ob man will oder auch nicht kann so etwas dann die Rettung sein (nicht daß ich bei CDP aktuell dies befürchte).
> 
> Mal schauen wie es mit dem Erfolg von CP aussieht. Noch 2 Monate..,


Da geb ich Dir recht, es kann ziemlich schnell gehen. Für Spieleentwickler, die riesige, langjährige Projekte verfolgen ist ein großer Publisher, der nicht auf's Geld schauen muss im Übrigen nich unbedingt was Verkehrtes. 
Sollte Cyberpunk 2077 nicht den Erwartungen entsprechen oder gar Verluste einfahren, ist eine Übernahme bzw. eine Beteiligung durchaus möglich. Die Witcher-Spinoffs waren nicht erfolgreich. Cyberpunk war mit Sicherheit extrem teuer und wir wissen, dass das Studio an noch einem AAA-Titel arbeitet, der wohl aber erst in 2-3 Jahren erscheint, wo wieder viel Geld verschlungen wird. 
Abwarten...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. September 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die PS3 war theoretisch seht potent, was man bei den Exklusiv-Games sah. Aber die Architektur war "gewöhnungsbedürftig",  will heissen, dass es (zu) viel Aufwand machte, Games zu portieren. Darum wurde die PS4 auch wieder "normal" gefertigt.


Da muß ich mal reingrätschen !
Was heißt hier _"*wieder* "normal" gefertigt"_ ?
Erst ab der PS4 war erstmalig etwas "normal", vorher war wie bei den meisten Konsolen eine Sonderkonstruktion "normal". 




Solace schrieb:


> Das Problem ist was MS mit Ihren Studios macht.
> Wir alle wissen was aus den letzten Dutzend "commitments for PC gaming" von MS geworden ist. Wir alle wissen was mit Lionhead / Ensemble Studios geschehen ist - und dies waren Ihre Vorzeige Entwickler.
> Sieht man sich die gesammelten Titel der Xbox Game Studios der letzten 10 Jahre an, wird's nicht besser. Da ist ein riesiger Haufen an Schrott, gespickt mit ein paar guten Titeln und noch weniger Perlen.
> 
> Das Potenzial für tolle Titel von Obsidian, inXile oder Bethesda / Arkane / ID unter MS ist gross. Genauso gross ist aber auch das Risiko das einige oder gar alle nach 2-3 Games auf der langen Liste von geschlossenen / zusammengelegte MS Studios enden...


Wir wissen aber auch alle das MS inzwischen ihre Marschrichtung vollständig geändert hat, solche Maßstäbe anzusetzen ist somit massiv fragwürdig.
Ich denke da geht einiges, sogar gleichzeitige Releases wären mMn denkbar, ggf. ist dann die PS Version teurer um den Sonyanteil zu kompensieren und nebenbei Leute zu ihrer Platform zu bewegen.


----------



## Limerick (23. September 2020)

@Cybnotic

Unsinn. MS ist auf die Spieler der PS Platform doch überhaupt nicht angwiesen. MS hat doch slebst 100+ Mio Monthly active users im Service und dank Gamepass und dem guetn Angebot das auch noch über PC und nun auch die Cloud skaliert wird kommen immer mehr hinzu. Das ist der am schnellsten wachsende Service im Markt. MS hat einfach keinen Grund seine Spiele auch für Playstation zu bringen und um einen kurzfristigen Profit gehts denen bei der Kohle die sie haben sowieso nicht. Die denken langfristig und strategisch. Der GamePass immer im Zentrum der Überlegungen.


----------



## McDrake (23. September 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Da muß ich mal reingrätschen !
> Was heißt hier _"*wieder* "normal" gefertigt"_ ?
> Erst ab der PS4 war erstmalig etwas "normal", vorher war wie bei den meisten Konsolen eine Sonderkonstruktion "normal".


War nicht schon die 360 relativ nah am PC, was gute Ports eben machte und der Konsole einen Schub verschafte?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. September 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> War nicht schon die 360 relativ nah am PC, was gute Ports eben machte und der Konsole einen Schub verschafte?


Definitiv näher als die PS3, aber mit der PPC Architektur schon zu weit weg um "Normalität" zu abzubilden.
Der AMD Graphikchip war seinerzeit afaik auch recht weit von der Serienproduktion entfernt.

Selbst wenn man sie als "Normal" (nicht Sonderlösung) betrachtet, zählt sie dann eher als Ausnahme "der Meisten" 
Das Megadrive z.B. war mit dem damals sehr gängigen 68000er (ich habe es geliebt da Assembler zu proggeln) da ähnlich "normal".


----------



## Cybnotic (24. September 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte MS darauf angewiesen sein? Es gibt neben der Xbox noch die zig Millionen PC-Spieler. Sony ist bei der Veröffentlichung ihrer Spiele auch nicht von den zig Millionen Spielern anderer Plattformen abhängig, dass diese sich wirtschaftlich rechnen.
> Die kommenden Spiele, die nicht demnächst für PS5 erscheinen und nicht schon millionen Spieler auf PSN haben, werden höchstwahrscheinlich nicht auf Playstation erscheinen, sowie The Last of Us etc auch nicht auf der Xbox erhältlich ist.
> 
> Sorry, aber da muss ich schon etwas schmunzeln
> ...



Für dich Unlogisch?  echt jetzt .. Du kennst vieleicht nur einseitige oder nur Standard Verträge    Ich als Entwickler  der ein gutes Produkt in der Hand habe, mir aber noch ein Wenig Geld fehlt für die Komplette Vermarktung  Würde eher das Game  einstampfen als mir  Vorschriften machen zu lassen  Plattformen auszulassen 

Wer Natürlich Knebelverträge abschließt, braucht sich nicht zu wundern das so wenig abfällt wie du ja selbst schreibst 
MfG


PS. Mir als Entwickler macht es einen großen Unterschied ob ich  zig  Konsolen Nutzer ausschließe  und auf deren Geld verzichte  Na Klingt das Logisch genug für dich ?


----------



## Cybnotic (24. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Cybnotic
> 
> Unsinn. MS ist auf die Spieler der PS Platform doch überhaupt nicht angwiesen. MS hat doch slebst 100+ Mio Monthly active users im Service und dank Gamepass und dem guetn Angebot das auch noch über PC und nun auch die Cloud skaliert wird kommen immer mehr hinzu. Das ist der am schnellsten wachsende Service im Markt. MS hat einfach keinen Grund seine Spiele auch für Playstation zu bringen und um einen kurzfristigen Profit gehts denen bei der Kohle die sie haben sowieso nicht. Die denken langfristig und strategisch. Der GamePass immer im Zentrum der Überlegungen.



Stimmt ? MS möchte keine Ged verdienen weil die so  viel davon haben, und verschenken es eben.  
Die Denken langfristig ?   Das ist Lustig  

Auch was den Game Pass anbelangt : Dauert es eher Langfristig bis der so gut ist das ich  ein Abo nehmen würde.. 
Angewiesen ist MS  eher  auf zukünftige AAA Titeln,  die diese in den Pass Stecken müssen! 
Bei der  Entwicklungsdauer  ist das in der Tat Langfristig 
MfG


----------



## Limerick (24. September 2020)

@Cybnotic

Würde es Microsoft nur um kurze oder mittelfristige Einnahmen gehen, dann würden sie vielleicht so vorgehen und ihr riesiges Portfolio auch für die Playstation bringen. Momentan und auch langfristig gesehen geht es MS aber darum den GamePass so attraktiv wie möglich zu machen und da gebe ich sowohl Sony als auch Phil Spencer recht, gehört in dieser Branche nunmal exklusive Material. Vor allem darfst du nicht vergessen, dass man den Gewinn in der Branche nicht mit der eigenen Software sondern den Lizenzen der Third Partys macht und den Plattformen (zB GamePass oder auch die Konsolen) wo diese laufen erzielt. Das ist auch der Denkfehler den du machst. Die Netflix Betreiber würden dir ein Lied davon singen... Auf die kurzfristigen Einnahmen die MS mit der Playstation generieren kann, können und werden sie locker verzichten. Das ist einfach nicht das Ziel dieser weitaus größer angelegten Sache. Mit Fanboy denken hat das absolut nichts zu tun. Eher etwas damit wie dieser Markt funktioniert und MS hat sich ein ganzes Stück Marktmacht eingekauft. Sie haben ja auch bereits bestätigt, dass sie bereits geschlossene deals zwischen Bethesda und Sony noch einhalten werden. Danach entscheidet man "von Fall zu Fall" bei den exklusiven Games. Klingt ganz wie bei Minecraft, the outer worlds oder wasteland 3, wo vor der Übernahme der Studios auch schon die Veröffentlichung auf anderen Konsolen feststand, aber auch diese danach nicht mehr für Sony liefern werden (was Matt booty bestätigt hat). Wie gesagt man muss sich nur mit dem Markt und auch Interviews von Spencer mehr beschäftigen. Es ist erst kürzlich gewesen als er gesagt hatte, dass ihm der Gedanke nicht gefällt, dass Leute automatisch davon ausgehen, daß xbox Reihen auf fremde Plattformen kommen könnten (das war bezogen auf Ori).  Oder auch diese Aussage von Spencer auf die Frage wie wichtig exklsuvie Games für die Xbox Plattform sind:
"I definitely have a ton of respect for the role Nintendo plays, and I love having great games on their platform. But I don’t really love this idea that for every one of our games, there becomes this little rumor on is it going to end up on the Switch or not, and I feel we should set a better expectation with our fans than that".

Das lässt wenig bis keine Zweifel zu finde ich. Zumindest so lange MS sich nicht wie sony als fähnchen im Wind dreht was exklusives angeht...


----------



## Limerick (24. September 2020)

Ums noch etwas deutlicher zu machen, hier eine Antwort von Spencer aus einem 2020er Interview auf die Frage welche Bedeutung exklusive Spiele für ihn haben.:
 "It’s important to our hardware platforms, it’s important to things like Game Pass and our overall gaming strategy at Microsoft. As we got in place the new leadership team a few years ago, we started building our strategy and articulating our strategy internally to the company, it was really encouraging to see the support that we were getting from the board and the senior leadership team at the company to go and grow our first-party."


----------



## DarkSamus666 (24. September 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Für dich Unlogisch?  echt jetzt .. Du kennst vieleicht nur einseitige oder nur Standard Verträge    Ich als Entwickler  der ein gutes Produkt in der Hand habe, mir aber noch ein Wenig Geld fehlt für die Komplette Vermarktung  Würde eher das Game  einstampfen als mir  Vorschriften machen zu lassen  Plattformen auszulassen
> 
> Wer Natürlich Knebelverträge abschließt, braucht sich nicht zu wundern das so wenig abfällt wie du ja selbst schreibst
> MfG
> ...


Du weißt aber, dass die Entwickler unter MS keinen eigenen Gewinn mehr machen, sondern dass diese mit den Ressourcen für Spieleentwicklungen ausgestattet werden, oder?
Ich finde es ja niedlich, dass du denkst, dass Microsoft 7,5 Mrd USD zahlt, nur, damit Bethesda ihnen kleine Gewinnanteile übergibt 
Nein, deine Argumentation bietet keinerlei Logik und ich glaube, dass da mehr der Wunschgedanke vorhanden ist, als Alles andere.


----------



## Limerick (24. September 2020)

@Darksamus666

So siehts nämlich aus. Schon etwas krass das man ihm das wirklich erklären muss. Aber gut, was solls...*rolleyes*


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. September 2020)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Ich glaube irgendwie nicht, dass die Leute bei CDPR so etwas mitmachen würden,
> da das normale Geschäftsmodell von CDPR eher völlig dem entgegengesetzt ist, was Microsoft oder der Rest
> der Welt normalerweise tun.





MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn CDP aus irgendwelchen Gründen in  finanzielle Schieflage geraten  würde (schlechte Verkaufszahlen,  ungeplante Kosten, zu lange Entwicklung) geht so etwas schneller wie man  glaubt.
> Und egal ob man will oder auch nicht kann so etwas dann die Rettung sein (nicht daß ich bei CDP aktuell dies befürchte).
> Mal schauen wie es mit dem Erfolg von CP aussieht. Noch 2 Monate..,



CDPR S.A. braucht nicht in Schieflage zu kommen, damit man sie aufkaufen kann.
Mit rund 8,5 Milliarden Marktkapitalisierung, sind sie - bei diesen Größenverhältnissen - kaum teurer als das jetzt gekaufte Zenimax. 
Durch die grobe Verteilung von 1/3 Banken/Fonds/institutionelle Anleger, 1/3 firmeneigene Anleger (Management) und 1/3 private Anleger, ist CDPR S.A. ein (im Vergleich zu Ubisoft) ein relativ einfach zu übernehmender Kandidat.
Als Aktionär würde es mich freuen, als Spieler überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. September 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Mit rund 8,5 Milliarden Marktkapitalisierung, sind sie - bei diesen Größenverhältnissen - kaum teurer als das jetzt gekaufte Zenimax.



Bei einer Übernahme reicht es aber nicht den Marktwert als möglichen Kaufpreis anzusetzen.
Immerhin muss den Aktionären mehr für die Anteile gezahlt werden, um einen Anreiz zum Verkauf zu schaffen.
Die letzte Zahl zum net worth von Bethesda/Zenimax, die ich finden konnte war 3 Milliarden.
Das heißt, Microsoft hat ungefähr das 2,5 fache gezahlt.
Wendet man das auf CD Projekt an, müsste ein potentieller Käufer eher um die 20 Mrd. auf den Tisch legen.


----------



## Limerick (25. September 2020)

@matthiasdammes

So ist es. Man müsste die 8.5 Mrd schon DEUTLICH überbieten. 15 Mrd oder sollten reichen um cdpr zu schlucken. Für Microsoft wäre das bei über 200 mrd cash Reserven sicherlich kein Problem, aber ich glaube trotzdem nicht das die jetzt gleich nochmal so groß zuschlagen werden. Zu schnelles Wachstum ist auch nicht gesund. Das muss in geordneten Bahnen laufen. Das weiß man bei MS auch.


----------



## MichaelG (25. September 2020)

Ms scheint zwar mehr IPs zu haben. Unter dem Strich kommt davon aber so gut wie alles auch auf PC heraus. Somit ist eine XBOX für mich obsolet. Aber Titel wie Bloodbourne, GT, TLOU, Ghost of Tsushima sorgen dafür, daß für mich eine PS deutlich mehr Sinn ergibt als mir eine XBOX hinzustellen.


----------



## Limerick (25. September 2020)

@michelg

... Wobei auch Sony kommuniziert hat künftig noch verstärkter für den PC zu veröffentlichen. Das würde vor kurzem erst nochmal in einer Investoren Konferenz sehr deutlich. Vielleicht mit etwas mehr Geduld, aber playstation Games am PC wird es künftig wohl verstärkt geben.


----------



## MichaelG (25. September 2020)

Ich bezweifle aber daß Sony hier komplett umschwenkt. Ja hier und da mal ein Titel für PC nach 3-4 Jahren ok. Aber sicher kein Gran Turismo und Co. für PC.


----------



## Limerick (25. September 2020)

@Michaelg.

Nicht unberechtigt, aber für die 1-2 Titel kannst du dir dann ja zur Not immer noch eine playse holen.


----------



## golani79 (25. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> @Michaelg.
> 
> Nicht unberechtigt, aber für die 1-2 Titel kannst du dir dann ja zur Not immer noch eine playse holen.


Wieso ne XBox holen, wenn man eh alles am PC zocken kann?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Limerick (25. September 2020)

@Golani79

Absolut! Wer einen sehr stakren PC hat und nicht gerne vorm TV zockt der braucht keine Xbox. Ich nutze beides. Den PC für die exlusiven Perlen die es nicht für Konsole gibt und die Xbox für alles andere.


----------



## Cybnotic (25. September 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber, dass die Entwickler unter MS keinen eigenen Gewinn mehr machen, sondern dass diese mit den Ressourcen für Spieleentwicklungen ausgestattet werden, oder?
> Ich finde es ja niedlich, dass du denkst, dass Microsoft 7,5 Mrd USD zahlt, nur, damit Bethesda ihnen kleine Gewinnanteile übergibt
> Nein, deine Argumentation bietet keinerlei Logik und ich glaube, dass da mehr der Wunschgedanke vorhanden ist, als Alles andere.



Auch hier liegst du eindeutig Falsch:  wenn Du Denkst du  könntest wissen was ich Denke     ich  glaube es hat keiner gesagt  das Bethesda    keine Gewinnanteile  für sich behalten soll  

Ich kenne  nicht wie du die Verträge... Ich sage dir nur, das ich so was nicht abschließen würde, wenn ich  Games nicht auf alle Plattformen bringen kann.
selbst dann nicht wenn MS mich dafür Entschädigen würde    Warum ?   sollte Klar sein :
MfG


----------



## Limerick (25. September 2020)

@Cybnotic
Das denken in Profitcentern ist heute in modernen Konzernen sehr häufig nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Natürlich muss jeder Zweig seine Daseinsberechtigung unter beweis stellen, häufig auch nominell. In dem Fall ist die Einschätzung von DarkSamus666 aber viel naheligender als deine. Einfache (überspitztes Beispiel):

Studio XYZ hat enorme Entwicklungkosten und übernimmt sich komplett bei Spiel AB, legt dafür am Ende des Tages aber einen super Blockbuster hin, der die gesamte Sparte pusht. Alle freuen sich und verdienen kräftig mit, da der Titel sich klasse verkauft und so die verbreitung der Plattform oder des Service kräftig pusht. Studio XYZ steht für sich gesehen aber dennoch tief in den roten Zahlen, da die Entwicklungskosten nicht per Schlüssel umverteilt werden. Das Projekt gilt insgesamt also als großer Erfolg, für das einzelne Studio stellt es dennoch einen finanziellen Rückschlag da. Papa Phil kommt vorbei und sagt, "macht doch nichts, das Budget bekommt ihr von uns querfinanziert (sofern nicht vorher bereits geschehen), macht euch darüber keine Gedanken, sondern freut euch über die tolle Leistung die ihr insgesamt und für die Komplette Sparte erbracht habt."

So in der Art wird das tatsächlich laufen, denn es wird doch häufig betont das man die übernommenen Studios vom finanziellen Druck befreien will, damit sie sich voll auf den kreativen Aspekt ihrer Arbeit fokussieren können.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. September 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bei einer Übernahme reicht es aber nicht den Marktwert als möglichen Kaufpreis anzusetzen.
> Immerhin muss den Aktionären mehr für die Anteile gezahlt werden, um einen Anreiz zum Verkauf zu schaffen.
> Die letzte Zahl zum net worth von Bethesda/Zenimax, die ich finden konnte war 3 Milliarden.
> Das heißt, Microsoft hat ungefähr das 2,5 fache gezahlt.
> Wendet man das auf CD Projekt an, müsste ein potentieller Käufer eher um die 20 Mrd. auf den Tisch legen.



Also CDPR S.A. und Zenimax unterscheiden sich in ihrem Akquisitionswert, allein schon durch die Tatsache, das Zenimax Aktien nicht offen an einer Börse notiert sind.
Allein dadurch kann man gar nicht den Kaufpreis und die möglichen Zu - bzw. Abschläge eins zu eins übernehmen.
Das 2,5 fache zahlt dir praktisch niemand an der Börse - selbst heiß gehandelte Kandidaten für eine Übernahme laufen da nicht so sehr aus dem Ruder.
Ich lasse mich mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren und du kannst die letzten großen börsennotierten Übernahmen benennen, deren Shareholder Value mehr als die schon heftigen 50-70% Aufschlag durchbrochen haben.


----------



## Batze (26. September 2020)

CDP ist eh viel zu Hoch gehandelt. Was will MS oder wer auch immer mit einem Studio was nur eine IP hat (und die noch nicht mal Weltweit Mega Erfolgreich, sondern eher in einem kleinem Raum)und deren Shop praktisch auf Getei  und Verderb eben auf einem Spiel finanziert ist. Und dann noch Möchtegern DRM Free, also das interessiert die Großen doch schon mal gar nicht.
Niemand hat ein Interesse CDP zu Übernehmen. Warum auch?
Das Studio mag hier und ein wenig in Europa  und so Erfolg haben, aber allgemein Weltweit ist es doch eher zu Belächeln was die da machen, also von der Größenordnung her.
Gerade mit ihrem GOG System. Also ich bitte euch, kein Großer Publisher tut sich so etwas an. Dann könnten sie sich gleich alle das Fallbeil nehmen.


----------



## Limerick (26. September 2020)

Zwei IPs. The Witcher und Cyberpunk.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (27. September 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bei einer Übernahme reicht es aber nicht den Marktwert als möglichen Kaufpreis anzusetzen.
> Immerhin muss den Aktionären mehr für die Anteile gezahlt werden, um einen Anreiz zum Verkauf zu schaffen.
> Die letzte Zahl zum net worth von Bethesda/Zenimax, die ich finden konnte war 3 Milliarden.
> Das heißt, Microsoft hat ungefähr das 2,5 fache gezahlt.
> Wendet man das auf CD Projekt an, müsste ein potentieller Käufer eher um die 20 Mrd. auf den Tisch legen.


MS hat mit Sicherheit nicht das 2,5-Fache vom Wert bezahlt.  Die von Dir genannten 3 Mrd sind Bethesda alleine, Zenimax besteht aber nicht nur aus Bethesda, das nur einen Teil des Konzerns ausmacht. 
Da sind noch ID, Arkane und weitere Studios, sowie deren Marken dabei.
Du darfst auch nicht den momentanen Aktienwert als Kaufsumme festmachen. Man braucht nicht alle Aktien aufzukaufen, um Haupteigentümer zu sein.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (27. September 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Zwei IPs. The Witcher und Cyberpunk.


Wobei bei Zweiter man erstmal schauen muss, wie erfolgreich diese ist. The Witcher hat momentan einen Riesenerfolg, der auch über CD Project Red hinausgeht. Enorm viele, die rein gar nichts mit RPG's zu tun haben wollen, kennen mitlerweile die Marke, v. A. durch netflix, wo sich ja auch der Autor jetzt ein goldenes Näschen verdient. 
Somit ist das Recht, die Spiele dazu zu entwickeln, sehr wertvoll und das ist bei CD Project Red, die das mit Sicherheit nicht abtreten. 
Bei Cyberpunk wird sich erst zeigen, ob ein ähnlicher Hype entsteht. 
Das Problem bei CDPR ist, dass sie sehr lange, sehr aufwändige Entwicklungszeiten haben. Als Publisher ist damit immer ein großes Risiko und eine große Abhängigkeit von den Aktienhaltern gegeben. Mit einem großen Mutterkonzern wie MS kann sich das Studio voll auf die Entwicklung ihrer großen Games konzentrieren. Im Gegensatz kann MS auch nach belieben andere Studios mit Spielen im Hexer-Universum beauftragen.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (27. September 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Auch hier liegst du eindeutig Falsch:  wenn Du Denkst du  könntest wissen was ich Denke     ich  glaube es hat keiner gesagt  das Bethesda    keine Gewinnanteile  für sich behalten soll
> 
> Ich kenne  nicht wie du die Verträge... Ich sage dir nur, das ich so was nicht abschließen würde, wenn ich  Games nicht auf alle Plattformen bringen kann.
> selbst dann nicht wenn MS mich dafür Entschädigen würde    Warum ?   sollte Klar sein :
> MfG


Nochmal: den Gewinn erhält nun nun Microsoft, nicht Zenimax und schon garnicht Bethesda. Die sind nun dazu da, Spiele zu entwickeln und bekommen ihren Lohn, die Mittel für Marketing etc. alles von Microsoft. Die Directors of development stehen hierfür im Kontakt mit den dementsprechendwn Personen des neuen Mutterkonzerns. 
Da gibt's kein "wir lassen uns nicht vorschreiben, für welche Plattform wir entwickeln", das entscheidet nun Microsoft und Microsoft alleine! 
Microsoft hat nicht nur Anteile der Firma gekauft, sie haben Zenimax übernommen. 
Ich weiß nicht, was es da noch für Ungereimtheiten gibt. 
Phil Spencwr hat halt gesagt, dass Spiele, die in unmittelbarer Zeit auch dür PS erscheinen hätten sollen, auch noch erscheinen werden. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass das Spiele betrifft, die später als Anfang 2021 erscheinen. TES Online wird wie Fallout76 weiterhin Multiplattform sein, vielleicht werden diverse Updates halt zuerst für MS-Kunden erhälrlich sein. 
Die Hoffnung, dass trotzdem noch die großen Singleplayer-Spiele auf die Playstation kommen, weil MS einen für sie katastrophalen Vertrag ohne Entscheidungsmacht unterzeichnet hat, würde ich aber eher aufgeben.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (27. September 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Niemand hat ein Interesse CDP zu Übernehmen. Warum auch?
> Das Studio mag hier und ein wenig in Europa  und so Erfolg haben, aber allgemein Weltweit ist es doch eher zu Belächeln was die da machen, also von der Größenordnung her.
> Gerade mit ihrem GOG System. Also ich bitte euch, kein Großer Publisher tut sich so etwas an. Dann könnten sie sich gleich alle das Fallbeil nehmen.



Du solltest erst mal die Fakten checken, bevor du solche Wertungen raushaust.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist eine recht ausgeglichene Verteilung - und sehr viele andere AAA Spiele, schaffen nicht ansatzweise diese Verteilungsraten auf dem asiatischen Markt.
Außerdem - ob in Euro oder Yen bezahlt wird, anstatt in Dollar, ist für das Endergebnis komplett egal.
Witcher 3 hat sich über 28 Millionen Mal verkauft - damit ist es unter Top 12 aller Zeiten unter den Multiplattformtiteln, bei den momentanen Absatzraten wird es wohl aber sogar unter den Top 8 landen.
Mit Cyberpunk steht die nächste große IP in den Startlöchern, mit derselben Zugkraft.
Lächeln?
Das tue ich regelmäßig wenn ich auf den Kurs meiner Aktien schaue - mit einem KGV und EPS, der sich langsam an Ubisoft annähert, kann ich beruhigt schlafen, von wegen überbewertet.


----------



## Cybnotic (28. September 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Nochmal: den Gewinn erhält nun nun Microsoft, nicht Zenimax und schon garnicht Bethesda. Die sind nun dazu da, Spiele zu entwickeln und bekommen ihren Lohn, die Mittel für Marketing etc. alles von Microsoft. Die Directors of development stehen hierfür im Kontakt mit den dementsprechendwn Personen des neuen Mutterkonzerns.
> Da gibt's kein "wir lassen uns nicht vorschreiben, für welche Plattform wir entwickeln", das entscheidet nun Microsoft und Microsoft alleine!
> Microsoft hat nicht nur Anteile der Firma gekauft, sie haben Zenimax übernommen.
> Ich weiß nicht, was es da noch für Ungereimtheiten gibt.
> ...




Was du bezweifelst ist in der Regel Irrelevant . Auch verstehst du einfach anscheinend  nichts von  Wirtschaft ..  Natürlich will MS Gewinne erwirtschaften.   (Logisch)  Aber  Spiele die Multiplattform waren  nur noch Exklusiv  Anzubieten   bedeutet aber ein Wirtschaftlichen Verlust  an Einnahmen  hinzunehmen, das ist genau so Logisch und sollte  auch dir Bewusst sein !

Ihr Verlangt von Sony das die ihre Spiele auf die Windows  Welt bringen soll und aber  umgekehrt  will man bis auf  ein paar nicht AAA Spiele  die anderen Plattformen   nicht bedienen...  Das ist gelinde gesagt  Inakzeptabel 
MfG


----------



## Limerick (28. September 2020)

@Cybnotic

Anscheinend verstehst du deutlich weniger von Wirtschaft als DarkSamus666.

Er hats schon richtig erklärt und natürlich ist MS als wirtschaftlich vernünftig denkender Konzern nicht auf die Umsätze angewiesen die man durch Playstation veröffentlichungen machen würde. Die Bethesda übernahme war eine strategische Entscheidung, nichts anderes. Die Games werden künftig Xbox exklsuiv. Immer mehr aussagen der beteiligten bestätigen das.


----------

